# Der umstrittene Forellensee....



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute! 
In diesem Thread möchte ich mal eure meinungen und tipps zu Techniken am ach so beliebten Forellnsee lesen.

Wer bevorzugt Pose/Sbiro/Wasserkugel, warum?
Schleppt ihr lieber oder lasst ihr den Köder "stehen"?
Wie sehen Eure Montagen aus?
Welche Köder bevorzugt ihr, von welchen faktoren macht ihr das abhängig?
Ich freue mich auf einige heisse Diskussionen! 

MfG Aliman! #h


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

ich gehe mit 3 vorbereiteten Ruten zum Forellensee: 1 Schlepprute, eine Posenrute, eine Grundrute. Schlepprute ist immer Einsatz (Powerbait), je nach Beissverhalten ist dann noch die Posen- oder die Grundrute drin...

Schleppen ist aus meiner Sicht die langfristig über mehrere Ansitze hinweg erfolgreichere Methode...


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

das ist ja schoma ne antwort aber erlär doch deine montagen mal, und benutzt du nur powerbait? Auch für pose?


----------



## Chani04 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Hallo, 

wenn ich mal an einen Forellenteich gehe, dann angel ich generell mit Spirolino.
Eine Rute mit einem Schnellsinkenden, eine mit einem Schwimmenden.
Als Köder nehme ich Powerbait oder aber Bienenmaden.
Habe mir sagen lassen, das Mehlwürmer auch fänig sein sollen, aber ich habe es bisher noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.
Schleppen tue ich zwischen durch mal, je nach meiner Laune und der Langeweile nach.
Schleppen tue ich meistens nur mit dem Powerbait.
Habe auch schon mal aus Langeweile heraus mit Bienenmaden geschleppt aber das war jetzt nicht so der bringer.
Aber auf Grund angeboten fange ich mit den Bienenmaden genauso gut wie mit dem Powerbait.
Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

nun bin ich aber ein totaler anfänger, wie sieht denn so eine grundmontage aus? 
Ich angel immer mit pose, war aber noch nie sehr erfolgreich.

MfG Aliman


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Moin
@ Aliman@Angelwahn
Also die Grund-Montage is eigentlich ganz einfach, 
Ich mach immer so...
Ein Grundblei  auf die Hauptschnur fädeln, dan eine kleine Perle, dann den Wirbel u. je nachdem wo die fische stehen ein Vorfach, die länge ist verschieden. 
Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren... 
Wenn du mit Power-Bait angelst schwimmt es nach oben...
Also bei einem 1.20m Vorfach treibt das Power-bait 1.20m über dem Boden 
Mfg


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Wenn ich mal an einen Forellensee gehe nehme ich meist auch 3 montierte Ruten mit. Eine mit Posenmontage, eine mit Grundmontage und eine zum Schleppen mit Spirolino.

Vielleicht hilft dir ja einer dieser Links weiter.
http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/

http://www.forellensee-angeln.de/


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

ein paar Möglichkeiten:

-> angelst du fein genug? keine braune 35er Karpfenschnur oder 1/Oer Haken, keine 20g Posen etc... #6 Ich nehme 'ne unscheinbare 20er Hauptschnur, und die durchsichtigen Drennan Posen mit 3,5g - übrigens auch zum Schleppen (die klatschen nicht so doll wie manche Sbiros auf's und lassen sich mit meiner Match-Rute noch super werfen; für die Forellenteiche hier allemal weit genug...) ach ja und zum Schleppen lange Vorfächer ab 120cm nehmen 

-> unterschiedliche Tiefen ausprobieren, beobachte mal, wie tief die anderen angeln...

-> Koeder variieren, Bienenmade ist sicher nicht verkehrt, DB-Wuermer gehen auch; auch bei den Powerbaitfarben habe ich sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, ich kennen einen Teich, da geht nur weiss, an einem anderen ist es relativ egal.

-> Powerbait - zum Schleppen so formen, dass es schoen rotiert, ich knete immer so eine Löffelform.

-> Ansonsten kommt es an einigen Teichen auch sehr auf die STelle an - entweder direkt am Einlauf oder an der tiefsten Stelle koennen sehr gute STellen sein

-> Zur Grundmontage: Statt der Pose einfach ein kleines Blei, 5 oder 10g reichen schon voellig ; wenn du Powerbait dran machst, treibt es sowieso auf, wenn du Maden oder Würmer dran machst, kannst du noch so eine kleine Styroporkugel aufs Vorfach aufziehen, damit der Koeder ein wenig auftreibt und von der leichten Stroemung im Teich ein wenig bewegt wird.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

wie schleppe ich denn? also mit welchem sbirolino, oder benutzt man da keinen spirolino?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal an einen Forellensee gehe nehme ich meist auch 3 montierte Ruten mit. Eine mit Posenmontage, eine mit Grundmontage und eine zum Schleppen mit Spirolino.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir ja einer dieser Links weiter.
> http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/
> ...



... und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe sogar immer noch ne vierte Rute dabei, eine alte Telerute mit ne er einfachen Rolle und ner 2g Korkpose, für den absoluten Notfall. Aber selbst meine Frau zählt die nicht mit, wenn sie mir vorrechnet, dass ich mehr Ruten haette als sie Paar Schuhe hat...  ) Im Ernst: bei uns berappt man 27€ für 2 Ruten, da bin ich einfach zu geizig, als dass ich nicht immer versuche, auch wirklich stets 2 Ruten im Wasser zu haben...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> wie schleppe ich denn? also mit welchem sbirolino, oder benutzt man da keinen spirolino?



Zum schleppen gibt es verschiedene Methoden, da gibt es die Sbiros in schwimmend, langsam sinkend und schnellsinkend, je nachdem wie du angeln willst; es geht aber auch mit einigen Posen und es gibt aber auch so kleine Schleppbleie, die heissen Tremerellas oder so, ich habe mir mal welche gekauft, bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. Ich nehme lieber die erwähnte Drennan-Pose, kurbel ein wenig ein, lass sie dann wieder kurz in Ruhe, dann wieder kurbeln.

Vorteil von Spiros ist das Gewicht, damit kommst du besser auf weite. Ich kenne so aus der Gegend um Hannover so einige sehr grosse Forellenseen,das waren mal Kiesgruben, da macht so etwas Sinn; bei uns hier um Heidelberg würde ich die Put-and-Take-Teiche eher als groessere Badewannen bezeichnen, da koenntest du mit einem Sbiro so easy auf die andere Seite werfen...


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

danke schonmal für die ganzen antworten! #6

ich hab mal ne frage zu den wasserkugeln, haben die einen vorteil gegen posen? wenn ja welchen? und wie sieht so eine wasserkugelmontage denn aus? Muss ich die mit wasser füllen??

MfG Aliman!


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

bebleien muss ich die nicht oder?


----------



## bennie (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

kleines Schrot überm Haken (Abstand natürlich) is nich verkehrt


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

mit wasserkugeln kannste einfach besser werfen, weil du diese mit wasser füllen kannst und somit ihr gewichts veränderst....

jedoch bin ich absoluter gegner von wasserkugeln.... bei mir würde ein dreannan cristal waggler (bei klarem wasser) oder ein anderer Loaded Waggler in frage kommen.....

bisserkennung ist einfach erste sahne, fisch hat kaum wiederstand und die dinger fliegen aufgrund ihrer form noch besser wie ne wasserkugel.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

wenn ich an einen Forellensee gehe sehe ich NIEMANDEN mit einer pose ausser mich^^....ist diese montage denn so unbeliebt? warscheinlich der grund warum ich immer so wenig fange?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Wie groß ist denn nu dein Forellensee, ist das eine alte Kiesgruppe oder eine bessere Badewanne?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

gut ich geh an keinen forellensee, da wir 1mal im jahr besatzforellen bekommen....... aber ich fische auch immer nur mit pose.... wenn man die ab und an bisi bewegt, dann klappt das auch mit den forellen...... will ja net gleich 10 stk. fangen......


----------



## kingangler93 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

ich habe immer eine normale posenrute mit 1,5 gramm ,
eine spinnrute(ist bei uns erlaubt) und eine matchrute
dabei.ich angle immer mit maden und ich fange gut.##


Gruss
Tim


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Ich nehm keine Posen mehr, ich nehm den Sbiro mit einem langen Vorfach (2,00 m und mehr) und auf das Vorfach zieh ich eine kleine Styroporkugel als Bissanzeiger und Tiefeneinsteller. Mittlerweile bin ich von 10 mm Kugeln auf 5 mm runtergegangen. Die tragen immer noch einen halben Wurm mit einer Fleischmade gegen abdrehen gesichert. Im Moment ist Bienenmade bei mir der absolute Renner, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern. 

Zum Schleppen kommt es auf den Versuch an, Trout Bait in unterschiedlichen Farben, Mehlwürmer oder Bienenmaden an unterschiedlichen Sbiros, schwimmend oder sinkend können dadurch in unterschiedlichen Tiefen angeboten werden.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Hy Leute! Das sieht hier ja alles schonmal ganz gut aus! Joa der See an den ich geh der ist 2,5 ha groß und bis 5m tief. Kunstköder sind auch erlaubt. Weiss aber net welche ich benutzen sollte. Was ist denn jetzt eurer meinung nach der Nachteil/Vorteil von Pose, Sbirolino oder Wasserkugel..? Wo stehen die forellen zu dieser Jahreszeit?

MfG Aliman


----------



## surfer93 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

also wegen kunstköder...
ich benutze entweder streamer, die ich dann langsam mit ner kleinen durchsichtigen wasserkugel oder nem spiro ranziehe, oder kleine spinner!
dabei geht am besten silber/rot!! oder auch kleine wobbler mit forellen muster!


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

wie lang ist denn dann ungefähr dein vorfach?
wie groß ist dein streamer? 
und wie holst du denn köder ein? zupfst du oder ziehst du den kontinuirlich oder wie?

auch andere können antworten^^


----------



## andyleverkusen (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> gut ich geh an keinen forellensee, da wir 1mal im jahr besatzforellen bekommen....... aber ich fische auch immer nur mit pose.... wenn man die ab und an bisi bewegt, dann klappt das auch mit den forellen...... will ja net gleich 10 stk. fangen......



Genau so mache ich das auch immer..immer ein wenig Bewegung...drei Kurbelumdrehungen ein bis zwei Minuten ruhe und so weiter...mit Drennan Puddle Chucker 3gr. Tragkraft an ner Forellenrute Daiwa Apollo 3m! Als Köder kommt da eigentlich alles in Frage!
Funzt immer recht gut!


----------



## Clinthalli (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Hallo,

ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen auf *Grund* (auftreibend) gemacht. Mit power bait (Farbe : Maisgelb, Floating Orange, Grün, mit dem Teig nicht sparsam sein) 10 er Haken , Vorfächer von 20cm bis 250cm.

*Schleppen* ist bei mir immer mit der 2 ten Rute angesagt. Kleine durchsichtige Wasserkugel (Hatte auch mal farbige, habe mich dann immer todgeärgert, wenn die Forellen meine Wasserkugel fressen wollten aber nicht den Köder) Vorfächer und Haken wie oben, Köder: Power Bait, Gummifisch, Fliege. 

*Spiro* will ich dieses WE mal in Rodekro testen, werde dann nochmal posten was wie Erfolgreich war.

Mit *Pose*, angel ich manchmal auch noch, wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe zu Schleppen, mit einer Pfauerfeder, mit dem Wind(ich will ja nicht alle 2 min. wieder auswerfen) und soweit treiben lassen bis ich in der Mitte eines Sees bin, oder ich Sie gerade noch erkennen kann. Vorfächer und Haken wie oben, Köder : Bienenmade, Tauwurm, Rotwürmer.
Gegen den Wind und Welle mit Pose: Große Pose mit 25 Gramm bebleiung. Die große Pose hat den Vorteil das sie auch gegen den Wind nicht ganz so schnell antreibt, man sehr weit werfen kann, und durch die Wellenbewegung der Köder im Wasser sich ordentlich bewegt. Nachteil, sehr robuste Montage, wenn die Forellen vorsichtig beißen, keine Chance.

Ich habe noch ein Rezept für einen Teig zum selbermachen aus einem Forum gefunden, den werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.

Bis denne


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

netter beitrag, danke! 

machst du einfach so einen normalen teigklumpen oder formst du den speziell, ich habe gehört das man den wie so nen löffel formen soll, aber wie mach ich das ohne mir dabei die finger zu brechen? gibts da nen einfachen trick? nimmst du ne einfach grundmontage oder wie sieht deine aus?


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

und wie siehts mit den farben eurer powerbaits aus? mit welchen habt ihr bisher die besten erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> mit wasserkugeln kannste einfach besser werfen, weil du diese mit wasser füllen kannst und somit ihr gewichts veränderst....
> 
> jedoch bin ich absoluter gegner von wasserkugeln.... bei mir würde ein dreannan cristal waggler (bei klarem wasser) oder ein anderer Loaded Waggler in frage kommen.....
> 
> bisserkennung ist einfach erste sahne, fisch hat kaum wiederstand und die dinger fliegen aufgrund ihrer form noch besser wie ne wasserkugel.


 
hallo,
da kann ich nur zustimmen,wenn die fische zaghaft beissen lassen sie beim kleinsten wiederstand los.
 du siehst kaum etwas an der schweren kugel,wennn sie in beisslaune sind fängt man auch mit wasserkugel,natürlich.

 nur ich sehe es jeden tag an unserem forellensee,erfolg hat an schlechten tagen nur wer mit feinen posen fischt. und nicht faul seine köder badet,sondern aktiv fischt.

einen tipp habe ich, der vorgestern, als gar nichts gehen wollte , den tag noch gerettet hat.
 ein angelschüler(11) hatte sämtliche köder ausprobiert,da kam ihm die idee mais aus der dose zu probieren.

und tatsächlich, eine 46er und eine 41er forelle hatten den zum fressen gern.

die anderen 2 schüler mit anderen ködern gingen bis auf einen bachsaibling leer aus.

also immer mal was anderes probieren als gewöhnlich.
ein absoluter geheimtipp auf unsere saiblinge, die viel heikler sind als regenbogner, sind tatsächlich eingelegte lauben aus dem glas.

 habe ich auch erst kürzlich zufällig herausgefunden.

absolut top.in ufernähe, mit sensibler montage angeboten, unschlagbar.
ich wollte es erst selbst nicht glauben.

 ich habe mir für schlechte tage aus einer echten reiherfeder
eine pose gebastelt, die von der sensibilität her die drannan waggler noch übertreffen, ich bleibe damit und den eingelegten lauben ,zur verwunderung der angler bei denen gar nichts geht,meist auch an den schlechten tagen nie ohne biss.

hier kannst du dir mal die "etwas andere" forellenanlge anschauen,wo niemand ohne fisch nach hause geht.
dafür sorgt das team um den betreiber stephan (fischwirtschaftsmeister)
www.angelparadies-herrhausen.de
die beantworten dir im gästebuch gern deine fragen.
und die wissen wovon sie reden.
lieben gruß
uwe


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

netter link, danke#6! Aber für meine verhältnisse als schüler etwas zu weit von kiel entfernt^^! wie teuer sind denn diese lauben so? und wie muss ich die an den haken bringen? 
könnt ich die auch an das vorfach eines sbiros ranklemmen und dann schleppen? hat da jemand erfahrung mit? sind auch noch andere köderfische im handel erhältlich? 

PS.: Was haltet ihr von Tebo-Raupen?
      Was haltet ihr von Mehlwürmern oder Rotwürmern?


----------



## andyleverkusen (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Mehlwürmer können manchmal wahre Topköder sein, vor allem, wenn die Forellen sehr launisch sind und  andere Köder partout nicht ziehen oder das Gewässer mit denen "überfischt" sind! Das gleiche gilt auch für Tebos. Auch Maiskörner wie es uwe schon schrieb. Ich habe früher nur mit Mais/Made als Kombiköder gefangen- ein Maiskorn auf den Hakenschaft und zwei bis drei Maden auf den Bogen. Ist aber schon sechs bis zehn Jahre her und seit dem nicht mehr getestet- werde ich wohl mal wieder machen, wenn die Forellen nicht so wollen. Mein Geheimtipp: Seidenraupen! Das sind meine Erfahrungen!

MfG


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Ich gehe zwar nicht so oft an einen Forellensee, aber ich weiß auch noch was  

Manchmal sieht man viele Forellen an der Oberfläche. Sie ziehen alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen hin und her und springen auch schon mal aus dem Wasser. Blöderweise beißen sie dann offenbar nicht so gut, warum weiß ich auch nicht.
Bis ich es dann mit der Driftmethode probiert habe. Sie funktioniert allerdings nicht bei Windstille und auch nicht , wenn zu viele Angler am Teich sind. Heißt, man brauch Platz.
Draufgekommen bin ich durch die Beobachtung, dass manche Forellen den vom Haken gefallenen und an der Oberfläche treibenden Schwimmteig aufnehmen. 

Man nimmt eine normale Rute mit einer Länge zwischen drei und vier Metern. Als Drifter verwendet man eine vorgebleite Pose oder eben einen schwimmenden Sbiro. Die Montage ist einfach. Pose oder Sbiro auf die Schnur, kleinen ! Wirbel anknoten, Vorfach einhängen, Fertig. An den Haken kommt ein ca. haselnußgroßes Stück Schwimmteig, die Farbe muß man ausprobieren. Weiß oder gelb sind nie ganz verkehrt. Der Abstand zwischen Pose/Sbiro und Haken wird so groß wie möglich gewählt. So , das man halt noch auswerfen kann. 
Nun wirft man die Montage leicht schräg zur Windrichtung aus, so weit wie möglich. Kurz bevor der Köder auf das Wasser trifft, bremst man mit einem Finger leicht die Schnur, damit sich diese streckt. Wichtig ist, dass die Schnur gut schwimmt, also nötigenfalls einfetten. Nun passiert folgendes. Da wir ohne zusätzliche Bebleiung fischen, schwimmt der Teig auf der Oberfläche. Der Wind greift in die auf dem Wasser treibende Schnur und bildet zunächst einen Schnurbogen. Dann fangen Köder und Teig an zu treiben. Pose/Sbiro übernehmen quasi die Funktion eines Treibankers und verzögern die Drift etwas. Um die Drift weiter zu verlangsamen, hebt man ab und zu die Rute an und legt den Schnurbogen um. Dabei kurbelt man auch immer ein wenig ein, um den Bogen nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. 

Das hat mir an beißfaulen Tagen so manche, und vor allem große, Forelle gebracht.
Und es ist viiiiiel bequemer als das schleppen. 

Ralf


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

hallo ralf,
das ist doch mal ein toller tip.werd ich hier an den teichen gleich mal an die angler weitergeben.
obwohl sie heute eigentlich nicht schlecht beissen,
es hat schon jeder angler mindestens 2 fische.saiblinge in der überzahl, die wollten die tage gar nicht so richtig.heute scheints zu laufen.köder eingelegte lauben und power bait,charteuse.
ein fliegenangler hat bisher den grössten erfolg,5 stk. bis jetzt.
wenn es nachlässt,das beißen, werde ich mal deine drift -montage vorschlagén. denn wir bieten ja hier vollen service rund ums angeln.
gruss vom angelparadies.
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



andyleverkusen schrieb:


> Mehlwürmer können manchmal wahre Topköder sein, vor allem, wenn die Forellen sehr launisch sind und andere Köder partout nicht ziehen oder das Gewässer mit denen "überfischt" sind! Das gleiche gilt auch für Tebos. Auch Maiskörner wie es uwe schon schrieb. Ich habe früher nur mit Mais/Made als Kombiköder gefangen- ein Maiskorn auf den Hakenschaft und zwei bis drei Maden auf den Bogen. Ist aber schon sechs bis zehn Jahre her und seit dem nicht mehr getestet- werde ich wohl mal wieder machen, wenn die Forellen nicht so wollen. Mein Geheimtipp: Seidenraupen! Das sind meine Erfahrungen!
> 
> MfG


ja,ich erinner mich an riesenmehlwürmer.zophobas oder so ähnlich?
die waren auch ein topköder,wenn sonst nichts ging.
bekomme ich hier leider nicht.nur die kleinen,und die haben mich nicht überzeugt.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

ein kumpel von mir hat mal mit dem dendrobena wurm geangelt, ich glaub der heisst auch rotwurm?! jedenfalls hatter der net so viel erfolg, dann hat er einfach ein paar normale fleischmaden mit chartreusem powerbait kombiniert und 5 minuten anch eintauchen des köders gleich eine drangehabt, also irgendwas muss ja dran sein an diesen kombos oder? ich mein wenn ich ne fleischmade anbiete und nix beisst und dann einfach nen powerbait ranklemm und dann gebissen wird dann bräucht ich doch eigentlich bloß den pwoerbait oder? weil auf die maden haben sie ja net gebissen.....


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

es ist eine komische sache mit den kombiködern, die bringen es tatsächlich.
aber warum das so ist kann ich nur vermuten.
vielleicht feinschmecker? 
aber powerbait plus maden oder würmern geht an manchen tagen sehr gut.
ich habe noch einen geheimtipp(wenns einer ist)
in der kalten jahreszeit bringt forellenrogen suuuperergebnisse,
vor vielen jahren,als preisangeln noch erlaubt war, fing ein angler mir rogen in 3 std. 32 forellen. sonst war das höchste 6 stck.
er wurde disqualifiziert, weil er mit einem drilling gearbeitet hat, damit der rogen besser am haken hielt.|kopfkrat 
es waren nur einzelhaken erlaubt.

diese geschichte ist bei mir hängengeblieben,ich hab es selber aber noch nicht ausprobiert,wie ich zu meiner schande gestehen muss,aber friert die rogenstränge ,die ihr jetzt in den salmoniden findet , einfach nebeneinander liegend(!) ein.
halbgefroren überstehen sie auch vorsichtige weitwürfe, leider mit einzelhaken nur den ersten.
oder in ufernähe unter der rutenspitze angeln,da muss man nicht auswerfen.

gruss
uwe


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

kann man das auch mit lachseiern machen?
unter der rutenspitze? das sehen die fische doch und drehen ab oder nicht?


----------



## andyleverkusen (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Lachseier sind im Winter noch n Geheimtipp, halten auch mehrere Würfe aus! Wichtig ist im unteren Gewässerdrittel zu fischen!


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

wie muss ich die denn an den haken tun? und wie viele?

wäre es sinnvoll diese lachseier noch mit einem sich bewegenden köder wie die made zu kombinieren?


----------



## andyleverkusen (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Entweder ziehst du zwei eier auf- eins auf den schenkel und eins auf den Bogen, oder aber nur eins auf den Bogen!
In Kombi mit ein, zwei Maden auch nicht verkehrt, demnach das ei auf den schenkel ziehen und die Maden davor. Auf was sie genau stehen, merkst du sehr schnell!


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

wie groß sind diese lachseier denn? schwimmen die oder gehn die unter?
kann man auch den rogen von ganz anderen fischarten benutzen?


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

hey jungs hab mal ne ganz andere frage, wie kann ich verhindern, das meine montage beim aufschlagen aufs wasser gaaaaaanz wenig platsch macht (^^gut formuliert)?
weil das verscheucht doch die fische total oder net?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Das Aufschlagen der Montage auf die Wasseroberfläche muß nicht zwingend die Fische verscheuchen. Manchmal lockt es sie auch richtiggehend an. Das sieht man auch daran, dass es öfters Bisse sofort nach dem Auswerfen gibt.
Aber Du kannst den Aufschlag abmildern durch

- leichtere Montage ( Logisch:q )
- das Abbremsen der Schnur kurz bevor die Montage auf dem Wasser aufschlägt.

Ralf


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

danke für den tipp


----------



## angelnarr (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

So, hab jetzt das ganze Thema durchgearbeitet. Da waren doch wirklich tolle Hilfen dabei.#6 
Hab da noch ne Frage: Wieviel gr. sollte der Spirolino schwer sein? Ich meine für einen mittelgroßen Teich.


----------



## Clinthalli (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*



Clinthalli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen auf *Grund* (auftreibend) gemacht. Mit power bait (Farbe : Maisgelb, Floating Orange, Grün, mit dem Teig nicht sparsam sein) 10 er Haken , Vorfächer von 20cm bis 250cm.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, besser spät als nie der Rodekro Bericht.
Also Samstag den 21.10.06  4 Angler a 2 Ruten von 16.00 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr an See 1. Nur eine Forelle ca. 2 Kg./ geschleppt gelber Teig(als Birne geformt) mit glitzer Wasserkugel klein durchsichtig. 
Sonntag den 22.10.06 4 Angler a 2 Ruten von 07.00 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr an See 1. Ein Abriss sonst nix. Das war ganz schlechtes Tennis. Wir hatten alles ausprobiert Tauwürmer, Bienenmaden, Mehlwürmer, Power Bait div. Farben, viele Kombinationen. Leichte Montagen Pose, Grund, Schleppen, schwerere Montagen um in die Mitte des Sees zu kommen Pose, Grund, Schleppen, verschiedene Tiefen.
Es war ja nicht so das da keine Fische waren, die Sprangen im Minutentakt, und ein paar glücklichere Angler haben es auch geschafft einige zu überlisten, ich hab die natürlich auch gefragt wie aber auch das hat nix gebracht. Wahrscheinlich lag es am Angelplatz, dort wo Fisch gefangen wurde war der Wind ablandig zur Mitte des Sees. Fast alle dort haben mit Schwimmern geangelt, sprich Schwimmender Spiro, Pose, oder Wasserkugel, vorn am Uferrand eingeworfen und treiben lassen.
Für uns war es an diesen Tagen wahrscheinlicher das uns eine Forelle vor die Füsse springt, als das wir eine mit der Rute herausholen.
  Zum Abschluß noch etwas lustiges, als wir am Sonntag um 7.00 Uhr am See ankamen, waren ja schon einige Angler dort. Mein Nachbar erzählte mir das sein Kumpel (Die Jungs waren schon seit 6.00 Uhr dort, und haben mit Knicklichtposen geangelt) so gegen 6.30 Uhr eingeschlafen ist, kurz darauf einen Biss hatte, und kurz darauf keine Angel mehr. Der Fisch hat die Angel, die wohl auch nicht richtig fest im Rutenhalter war komplett in den See gezogen, alle Versuche die Angel wiederzubekommen schlugen fehl. Ganz schön teures Nickerchen.

In diesem Sinne, immer schön wachbleiben, man weiß nie was für ein Fisch anbeißt.


----------



## BennyO (2. November 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

Wenn ich mal an den Forellensehe, schleppe ich meisten mit einer. Dazu benutze ich meisten Power Bait. MEine andere Rute nehme ich zum Posenangeln. Jenachdem wie es läuft, baue ich meine Posenrute zu einer Grundmontage um.
Desweiteren benutze ich Maden, Bienenmaden, Mehlwürmer und Tauwürmer.
Auch die künstlichen Bienenmaden und co bringen Fisch.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. November 2006)

*AW: Der umstrittene Forellensee....*

muss ich die künstlichen bienenmaden bewegen, also schleppen oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------

